# Rado watches - what do you think?



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Rado watches - what's the opinion?

There are loads of posts about Seikos, Rolex, Bulova, Omega watches but I can't recall having seen much about Rado watches so I was just wondering what the general opinion is about them. They look OK to me but I was interested in what others who are a bit more in the know think.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

They used to be held in such high regards with the Indian community that we often referred to them as Indian Rolex's.

My opinion is that they are decent quality watches which devalue heavily. If you buy I would recommend second hand because you would make a big saving.

The ceramic watches look pretty smooth (a bit like the Movado's) but can be a bit fiddly to change the batteries... some of them the movement comes out behind the glass, there are screws to lose and contacts that like to ping into the air when you unscrew them ^^ The gold plated Diastar I personally think is a hideous looking watch but they used to be a popular ladies watch in certain circles. I think the "diastar" simply means diamond dot dial because the name is applied to both the goldplated chunky watches and the sleeker black ceramic watches.

Not a bad watch but I wouldn't recommend buying one new simply on the depreciation...


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Mid-range Swatch-owned brand established in 1917 - good quality watches - something of a pioneer of ceramics, tungsten carbide, hardened titanium and other particular hard-wearing materials in watches with a reputation for being 'scratch-proof' (ie more resistent to scratching). Some interesting designs. Does try to be a bit different.

As Davey says; particularly popular with the Asian community in the UK, but seeming depreciates rather more rapidly than some other brands (although almost all watches depreciate quite a bit from new). I'm not entirely sure why Rados have this reputation. They tend to be more dressy, or fashion-style watches. Perhaps more of a female brand with a broad mix of quartz and autos.

I would say that Rado is not a watch collector brand, which is why you don't see posts about it here. In terms of quality Swatch categorises Rado as 'high range' alongside Longines and Union Glashutte. Rado is probably more positively viewed on the continent.


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Ive got an 80s Purple Horse, you can get the Horse series at quite reasonable prices. Its well built and I like it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I like the vintage models, have been chasing a 'Manhattan' for quite some time, all the ones I seem to find have damaged dials... I do have a Vintage Voyager MK1, that has a customized ETA, I love the rotating Anchor logo on Rado watches.

http://martinzx.com/rado-voyager-mk1/










Cheers Martin


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been looking at the vintage rados on ebay for a while now - seem to be good value at less than £100 too.

The earlier post may explain why many of the ebay vintage watched are from India... I did wonder if they were faked but thought why fake a cheap 70's watch?!


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I always wondered whether it was worth buying one, may have a look at them - I'd also seen cheap ones from India so it's good to know why


----------

